# Help! 76641 billing with 50 or how??



## tristeno96 (May 4, 2018)

I need help billing a 76641 ultrasound breast, unilateral complete but both breasts were done. So how am I suppose to bill it? Do I use a 76641 with one line item and add -50? Or do I bill 2 lines of 76641 and put -50 or -59??


----------



## smartyudaya@gmail.com (May 4, 2018)

*Hi*

76641 – code states that imaging to the breast one side(unilater) whether right or left. If the patient encounter for this study in the morning and physician advised to come today or tomorrow for the same study you can bill two times. Otherwise this study is performed on the same day & same session means you can append modifier 50 (Bilateral) to the 76641 code.

thanks and regards
Udayakumar, cpc


----------



## Evelyn Kim (May 25, 2018)

tristeno96 said:


> I need help billing a 76641 ultrasound breast, unilateral complete but both breasts were done. So how am I suppose to bill it? Do I use a 76641 with one line item and add -50? Or do I bill 2 lines of 76641 and put -50 or -59??



It is not necessary to use the -59 if you are using -50.  The correct way way to bill 76641 would depend on the insurance carrier.  Some will accept the -50 modifier and others want the lateralaty modifiers.  Either way the -59 would not be appropriate.  Consider one of the newer modifiers if you are billing with lateralaty.


----------

